# Bonnie retrieving



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The video is giving me a Private Video warning?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Whoops! Just reset that. Should be good now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  She looks really good!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She;s adorable! What type of bird is she retrieving?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! Good pup,pup,pup.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Great job little pup, looks like it was a nice straight out and back. Sounds like someone was whining in the background - I'm hoping it was one of your other dogs and not the bird boy freezing in the bushes ;-)

- Tania


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

She is retrieving a frozen pigeon these days--we tried her with a duck on Sunday and she had to drag it by the neck! 
The whining in the background was her big brother Butch, jealous that she was getting a bird while he had to watch from the truck!
She is a good little girl with her retrieves--straight out and straight back just seems to be her pattern. So I am hopeful she got the good retrieving genes from dad and granddad, and mom's attitude for blinds!


----------

